# Milwaukee 6-in-1 strippers...my experience



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol

Tools made today are a disgrace.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Those things have too much going on.

I just want a pair of strippers.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I think Milwaukee is lurking on this site. I posted about how my Fuel drill crapped out and "Milwaukee Tool" showed up as visiting my personal page. This particular user has zero posts and zero history.

Milwaukee has turned into a marketing machine. I still have a lot of faith in their 12V tools. My 18V Sawzall hasn't crapped out on me yet. My Fuel drill and jacket are waiting for a trip to the repair depot. I wouldn't buy their hand tools. I bought their 11 in one and it's about as useful as a Two in One. It's not the same as the Klein. Most of the time you see one hand tool designed to replace multiple hand tools it screams DIY junk and doesn't do anything well.

Milwaukee has forgotten that professional tradesman supported them for many years and now they're just trying to flood the market with as much junk as possible. It's all about Return on Investment. Too bad, so sad. Another one bites the dust.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been using those for over a year now and I haven't had any problems other than the lock is getting worn and sloppy. I'll probably remove it soon.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I love mine. I've had no problems except the lock, which I did remove.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going to exchange them and give them another shot....like I said they were great up until they broke. Hoping it was just that pair.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

bradtheagency said:


> I'm going to exchange them and give them another shot....like I said they were great up until they broke. Hoping it was just that pair.


Just picked up a pair last night , $29.97 @H.D. Have not used them yet. But tomorrow they'll be put to the test!


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

AllPhaser said:


> Just picked up a pair last night , $29.97 @H.D. Have not used them yet. But tomorrow they'll be put to the test!


Like I said, loved them while they lasted.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Bought a pair this afternoon. Haven't used them much but did change a ballast.

Do not like the cutters. The cutting edge on mine does not go straight right to the pin so cutting a #16 strand leaves the end bent at an angle rather than straight. This then creates a problem stripping the cut end. Try a new pair tomorrow or maybe another brand. Might be just my pair. 

The lock is micky. One handed operation is difficult as it angles and locks. The you need two hands to engage it. Might wear in tho. So far a bad impression.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Thought I'd upload a pic or two. You have opened the strippers and loaded in the ballast wire to cut to length. Note the cutters are too short and '_*blunt Matilda*_' is actually going to try and do the cut.









The result. You get this,









Wonder what the design team was thinking?

Also like the _pipe reamer_, well maybe not. Seems to me, you cut a pipe, jam the pliers in and twist. Ridges are going the _wrong_ way. :001_huh:


*Edit:

*In the end Kleins. Too bad but the tool has to work. :thumbup:


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

I like the fact that they actually have a useable needlenose, use it for trims and putting wires in all the time.

first thig i did was snap off the lock, and wrap that part of the metal handle in tape.

why the **** would you make an electrical tool with exposed metal that goes down into your palm?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

bradtheagency said:


> I'm going to exchange them and give them another shot....like I said they were great up until they broke. Hoping it was just that pair.


How is your second pair working out? Return no problem? I'd bought mine from HD so not a problem.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

> why the **** would you make an electrical tool with exposed metal that goes down into your palm?


I don't know how you hold a pair of wire strippers, but exposed metal is nowhere near the palm of my hand.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

daveEM said:


> How is your second pair working out? Return no problem? I'd bought mine from HD so not a problem.


So far so good. Was hoping I'd get used to the locking mechanism but no dice. On an even better note Milwaukee reached out to me about the problem and actually gave me a call yesterday to talk about what happened and contacted HD so their rep could get the malfunctioning strippers and they test it to see what went wrong. They also told me electricians are a top priority that they are making tools for and are trying to expand on technology for the field so they take our concerns very seriously.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm done with Milwaukee hand tools. After 3 broken screwdrivers and crappy bits that don't last, and Home Depot that gives me a hassle when I take them back for warranty replacement, there will be NO more of them for me.

Milwaukee hand tools BLOW.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

Same thing with the dewalt high leverage dikes. I grabbed a pair at the local HD and and squeezed them till they broke in my hand. 

Im not buying a pair of pliers I can break with my bare hands.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll stick with Klein and Ideal.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> I'm done with Milwaukee hand tools. After 3 broken screwdrivers....


 I never actually used their screwdrivers, but they felt like dollar-store tools when I picked them up, so I passed.

I admit I was really attracted to those strippers, but seeing that design flaw in the cutting shear really makes me wonder about the rest of the quality.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

My pair does have that gap on the cutting edge, but it is no where near as bad as the one pictured. I can cut a single #12 and it will cut the entire wire but leave just a little of the insulation intact. 

I've been using mine for 4 months or so now and still prefer it to my Klein strippers. It is a solid strippers. I don't know why other companies don't make their strippers heavier duty. The usable needle nose tip definitely makes it worth it.


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

99cents said:


> I think Milwaukee is lurking on this site. I posted about how my Fuel drill crapped out and "Milwaukee Tool" showed up as visiting my personal page. This particular user has zero posts and zero history.
> 
> Milwaukee has turned into a marketing machine. I still have a lot of faith in their 12V tools. My 18V Sawzall hasn't crapped out on me yet. My Fuel drill and jacket are waiting for a trip to the repair depot. I wouldn't buy their hand tools. I bought their 11 in one and it's about as useful as a Two in One. It's not the same as the Klein. Most of the time you see one hand tool designed to replace multiple hand tools it screams DIY junk and doesn't do anything well.
> 
> Milwaukee has forgotten that professional tradesman supported them for many years and now they're just trying to flood the market with as much junk as possible. It's all about Return on Investment. Too bad, so sad. Another one bites the dust.


You should fix milwaukee power tools yourself. You can buy te parts from www.ereplacementparts.com. They are dirt cheap and extremely easy to fix.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have one and it does not strip the insulation well. I have to twist the striper a couple of times to remove the insulation. I'm about ready to pitch them.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

99cents said:


> I think Milwaukee is lurking on this site. I posted about how my Fuel drill crapped out and "Milwaukee Tool" showed up as visiting my personal page. This particular user has zero posts and zero history.
> 
> Milwaukee has turned into a marketing machine. I still have a lot of faith in their 12V tools. My 18V Sawzall hasn't crapped out on me yet. My Fuel drill and jacket are waiting for a trip to the repair depot. I wouldn't buy their hand tools. I bought their 11 in one and it's about as useful as a Two in One. It's not the same as the Klein. Most of the time you see one hand tool designed to replace multiple hand tools it screams DIY junk and doesn't do anything well.
> 
> Milwaukee has forgotten that professional tradesman supported them for many years and now they're just trying to flood the market with as much junk as possible. It's all about Return on Investment. Too bad, so sad. Another one bites the dust.


name one professional tool manufacture that doesn't have this same mentality? Kleins tools, with exception to the linesmans pliers, quality is horrible IMO, bought one of the 9 in 1's and snapped the tip on screwdriver within 2 weeks, just threw it out and bought greenlee- will always buy greenlee from now on.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

99cents said:


> I think Milwaukee is lurking on this site. I posted about how my Fuel drill crapped out and "Milwaukee Tool" showed up as visiting my personal page. This particular user has zero posts and zero history.
> 
> Milwaukee has turned into a marketing machine. I still have a lot of faith in their 12V tools. My 18V Sawzall hasn't crapped out on me yet. My Fuel drill and jacket are waiting for a trip to the repair depot. I wouldn't buy their hand tools. I bought their 11 in one and it's about as useful as a Two in One. It's not the same as the Klein. Most of the time you see one hand tool designed to replace multiple hand tools it screams DIY junk and doesn't do anything well.
> 
> Milwaukee has forgotten that professional tradesman supported them for many years and now they're just trying to flood the market with as much junk as possible. It's all about Return on Investment. Too bad, so sad. Another one bites the dust.


They are lurking but in a good way. They're listening to complaints and improving on the technology like they added an earth magnet to store blades in the fastback knife. They got their hands on the strippers to test, talked to me about it on the phone and......surprise, got this in the mail today. 
























Pretty awesome customer service.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

bradtheagency said:


> They are lurking but in a good way. They're listening to complaints and improving on the technology like they added an earth magnet to store blades in the fastback knife. They got their hands on the strippers to test, talked to me about it on the phone and......surprise, got this in the mail today.
> 
> Pretty awesome customer service.


That's cool. 
I wonder if I could get free stuff if I said,,, 
Ahh, I broke my brand new Milwaukee hand tool,, {insert all names} and I need em quick. 

But I do still use my 40 year old Milwaukee angle grinder. 
It won't die. Doesn't have the guard anymore, but man that tool rocks.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Id love a Milwaukee T-shirt, but I cant wear a red T-shirt because of gang tensions.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> I think Milwaukee is lurking on this site. I posted about how my Fuel drill crapped out and "Milwaukee Tool" showed up as visiting my personal page. This particular user has zero posts and zero history.
> 
> Milwaukee has turned into a marketing machine. I still have a lot of faith in their 12V tools. My 18V Sawzall hasn't crapped out on me yet. My Fuel drill and jacket are waiting for a trip to the repair depot. I wouldn't buy their hand tools. I bought their 11 in one and it's about as useful as a Two in One. It's not the same as the Klein. Most of the time you see one hand tool designed to replace multiple hand tools it screams DIY junk and doesn't do anything well.
> 
> Milwaukee has forgotten that professional tradesman supported them for many years and now they're just trying to flood the market with as much junk as possible. It's all about Return on Investment. Too bad, so sad. Another one bites the dust.


They're going to jump out of your computer and get you..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/milwaukeetool-38237/

.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

They can send me all the free tools in the world and I still wouldn't buy a Milwakee hand tool. :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> That's cool.
> I wonder if I could get free stuff if I said,,,
> Ahh, I broke my brand new Milwaukee hand tool,, {insert all names} and I need em quick.
> 
> ...


All Milwaukee tools are *free* to Electricians talk Members...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

bradtheagency said:


> They are lurking but in a good way. They're listening to complaints and improving on the technology like they added an earth magnet to store blades in the fastback knife. They got their hands on the strippers to test, talked to me about it on the phone and......surprise, got this in the mail today. Pretty awesome customer service.


That was nice of them to send you the note, etc. 

I'm just thinking your problem might be a one-off type thing. I suspect the pin just fell out.

The problem I sent them would require re-tooling to get the cutter fixed, - like every other cutter on the market. Also to rotate the ridges on their pipe reamer part so they would actually ream something. I guess they could rename as a file.

It will be interesting to see if that happens, big money there.

They did put me on their contact list tho.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I picked up a pair of these 30 years ago and haven't switched yet.










(I'm on my 3rd pair)

I especially like the screw cutter, 6-32, 8-32, 10-24 and 10-32. Really comes in handy when you need to shorten a screw or clean up the threads.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

daveEM said:


> That was nice of them to send you the note, etc.
> 
> I'm just thinking your problem might be a one-off type thing. I suspect the pin just fell out.
> 
> ...


It could have been a one off but where it rotates has a rivet and it snapped, you can't really tell from the 2nd picture but you can see the top of the rivet that broke to the left. Wasn't really putting any pressure either.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I get ya. I thought that was the whole pin in the left. It actually broke? Must be real poor steel. 

The tool looks and feels good. Wonder how it really is going to stand up. Other posts are talking the screw cutter not working after a few cuts. That would be poor steel also (not hardened?).

It's not cheap here in Canada. About $6 more than the Klein pair I bought to get the job done.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I play it safe these days and stick to 'made in Germany' things. I don't have time to waste investigating tools to see if they are really made in USA or just some marketing bs. One things for sure, Germans don't f$&k around when it comes to tools.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

i like that the linesmans have the screw cutter in them, so much easier than using the strippers.

i still use the kleins for cutting screws occasionally, when tile guys go a little to close to plugs on the backsplash and i need the tinest of screws to get the faceplate on but not push into the backsplash.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bradtheagency said:


> They are lurking but in a good way. They're listening to complaints and improving on the technology like they added an earth magnet to store blades in the fastback knife. They got their hands on the strippers to test, talked to me about it on the phone and......surprise, got this in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a hot chicks hand writing. :brows:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

It is nice to see an American company actually care about their customers.

Like I have said multiple times about their drills, I had a buch of Dewalts but once I bought Milwaukee, I have never bought another brand.


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

I love milwaukee, have an m18 set, the knife (it's awesome), the strippers (they're very functional with the needle nose tip and i'm a fan) but the 6 in 1 linesman i got was garbage.

By the time i got it just about broken in, it seized up and 1 hand operation became impossible. They never got to the point that gravity would open them up like my kleins.

Not sure if cutting screws with them tightened up the movement or what but they're shot. 

Didn't make it 3 months.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

bradtheagency said:


> They are lurking but in a good way. They're listening to complaints and improving on the technology like they added an earth magnet to store blades in the fastback knife. They got their hands on the strippers to test, talked to me about it on the phone and......surprise, got this in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they can send me a new Fuel drill and jacket to replace the ones that crapped out. In one year alone I spent a couple of grand standardizing on Milwaukee (until a couple of weeks ago when I bought a Bosch drill...)


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Then they can send me a new Fuel drill and jacket to replace the ones that crapped out. In one year alone I spent a couple of grand standardizing on Milwaukee (until a couple of weeks ago when I bought a Bosch drill...)


Damn, I just bought a pile of M18 stuff. Fuel hammer drill, impact, LED flashlight. _ Looking hard_ at the *Hackzall*. 

Strippers of course I returned. Heated jacket I never even considered tho, try to stay out of the cold now days.

Only had the stuff for a month or so but so far I like them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Damn, I just bought a pile of M18 stuff. Fuel hammer drill, impact, LED flashlight. Looking hard at the Hackzall.
> 
> Strippers of course I returned. Heated jacket I never even considered tho, try to stay out of the cold now days.
> 
> Only had the stuff for a month or so but so far I like them.


Hackzall is a great tool. Considering the number of Milwaukee tools I own, most of them have been really good. I think that's what makes it so disappointing when there is a failure.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

bradtheagency said:


>


now you got 2 strippers.. lol


Milwacky... another fail.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

As much as a Milwaukee fan I am, I have to say the Milwaukee hand tools look entirely too Harbor Freight for me. If they were priced accordingly I might be tempted to try one out.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Baby Klien's for me.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the Milwaukee wire strippers and I love them. I haven't had any issues with tyem


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> Hackzall is a great tool. Considering the number of Milwaukee tools I own, most of them have been really good. I think that's what makes it so disappointing when there is a failure.


don't want to derail but i love my hackzall.

i had to retrofit a 2 gang box from a single gang box in a custom cabinet.

i attempted to use a sheetrock saw for about an inch, then i put on a metal blade to my hackzall and cut it out smoothly. it's just way more controlled than a sawzall to me. It was like a scalpel in a spot where i couldn't mess up or i would catch the wrath of god.

the design makes a ton of sense to me, it's not very often in the field that i'm in a position to use 2 hands to safely use a sawzall. (ie tripod secured cutting emt or unistrut). Often i'm using my boot as a leveler and can only afford 1 hand to hold the tool. That is where it shines.


----------

